# Paint code



## esc_inc1 (Apr 5, 2004)

looking for a paint code on skyline white, if anyone can help that would be great!


----------



## PROFILE_R33 (Apr 6, 2004)

*r33 paint code*



esc_inc1 said:


> looking for a paint code on skyline white, if anyone can help that would be great!


 The paint code for white is QM1


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Not exactly - R32

Color Codes - Early/Middle:
326 - Crystal White
KH2 - Gunmetal Grey
KL0 - Super Silver Metallic
AH3 - Red Pearl
732 - Black Pearl Metallic
BL0 - Greyish Blue Pearl - Special Order
TH1 - Dark Blue Pearl - Special Order

Late:
326- Crystal White
KH2 - Gunmetal Grey
KL0 - Super Silver Metallic
AH3 - Red Pearl
732 - Black Pearl Metallic 

R33

Body Color - Early Models:
ANO- Super Clear Red
BN6 - Deep Marine Blue
KH3- Black
KLO- Spark Silver
KN6 - Dark Grey
LP2- Midnight Blue
QM1 - White

Body Color -Mid- Late Models:
LP2- Midnight Blue
BN6 - Deep Marine Blue
KH3- Black
KN6 - Dark Grey
LP2- Midnight Blue
QM1 - White
KP4- Sonic Silver
AR1- Super Clear Red II

R34

Body Color:

Early
TV2 - Bayside Blue
QM1 - White
KR4 - Sonic Silver
KV2 - Athlete Silver
GV1 - Black Pearl
AR2 - Active Red
EV1 - Lightning Yellow
LV4 - Midnight Purple (Limited Production of 300 cars )
LX0

Late
TV2 - Bayside Blue
KV2 - Athlete Silver
WV2
QM1 - White
QX1 - White Pearl
GV1 - Black Pearl
EY0 - Mspec Color
JW0 - NUR


----------

